# cheese



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about making cheese? Or preserving cheese?i've heard different theories about it.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

i've found a website one how to make paneer cheese, which is an indian cheese. It is quite interesting. You can go to youtube.com. I was wanting to know if anyone else has a recipe on making homemade cheese. or on how to preserve cheese. I heard something about using wax but it was not clear.


----------



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

I looked into it a bit, (not much mind you), and found that the hard cheeses will last for a few years. You do have to coat them in wax. I don't have access to cheap milk so I haven't bothered trying yet. It seems some cheese gets much better with age.


----------



## mikhon (Nov 6, 2009)

Here some few tips on how to make a cheese:

All you have is the ingredients like 2 cups of milk, 4 teaspoons of vinegar, and salt.

Then, place two cups of milk in the saucepan, slowly bringing the milk to a boil while stirring constantly. It is very important to constantly stir the milk or it will burn. Turn the burner off once the milk is boiling, but leave the saucepan on the element or gas grate. Add 4 teaspoons vinegar to the boiling milk, at which point the milk should turn into curds and whey. Stir well with spoon and let it sit on the element for 5-10 minutes.Pass the curds and whey through cheesecloth or a handkerchief to separate the curds from the whey. Press the cheese using the cloth to get most of the moisture out. Open the cloth and add a pinch of salt if desired. Mix the cheese and salt and then press again to remove any extra moisture. Put the cheese in a mold or just leave it in a ball type form. And lastly, refrigerate for a while before eating.

Hope this will find you on how to make a cheese in your home. Thats very simple to do at home. Give a try on it in your home. goodluck!

shopturkeydeepfryer.com/


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

i have actually found this type of cheese on youtube that gives a good demo on how to do it step by step. It is an indian cheese. Has anyone ever ate it or tried making it themselves. I wonder how easy or what it taste like. I would hate to have to go ahead and make it and then it taste bad and then money be wasted. Let me know how it turned out for you.thanks.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Mikhon-do you need to use raw milk or is whole milk from the store ok?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

From my understanding, making cheese is best from natural milks (cow, goat, etc) that are unpasteurized. The cooking process that milk goes through kills off the enzymes that make for the best cheese.

I haven't made cheese, so, I am just regurgitating what I have heard / learned of the subject.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

the recipe that i found on youtube says to use whole milk. Go to the youtube website and type in homemade cheese and it will show you step by step on how to do it with the right amounts and everything. It is something cool to see how it is actually done. There are actually a lot of different things like that on youtube to watch. Especially on canning.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

We have made creme freshe, mozzerlla, and several types of hard cheese (mainly chedars). Cleanliness and good sterilization (just like homebrewing) are paramount. Something not cleaned as good as it should be can give the cheese a nasty off flavor (not make you sick, just taste icky).

For hard cheeses, good salt, good wax and a good press (which you can make) produce a superior product.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I found a recipe on how to make yogurt cheese which is very easy. You can either use store bought yogurt or homemade. All you have to do is get a cheese cloth or thin cloth like a hankerchif and put it in it tie up the cloth and hang over a pot or dish to collect the way that seperates. What is left in the cloth will be a cream cheese type. You can hang the yogurt on the counter for 24 hours, which will have more of a sour taste or do it in the fridge which will have less of a sour taste, depending on what you like for your flavor.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We like to make the soft cheese, what I call farmer cheese. I use goat milk but I do have a recipe that calls for whole milk from the store. 

Making cheese can be fun ... :2thumb:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I understand you'd want whole milk for the fat, but I wasn't sure if it had to be raw milk or if pasteurized was ok. We milked cows as a full time gig until 2000. There is still one farm local to us that sells raw milk but we don't buy there because we don't want to give unpasteurized milk to our son. I'd get some if I need to to try the cheese.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Can I see the recipe that call for whole milk from the store?


----------

